# Hidatsa cache pit



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

See I have a new book ...lol (And thought I woud share)

http://www.lewisandclarktrail.com/section2/ndcities/BismarckMandan/knifelodges/cachepit.htm

From the book ...

We stored our corn, beans, sunflower seed and dried squash in cache pits for the winter, much as white people keep vegetables in their cellars.

A cache pit was shaped somewhat like a jug, with a narrow neck at the top. The width of the mouth, or entrance, was commonly about two feet; on the very largest cache pits the mouth was never, I think, more than two feet eight, or two feet nine inches. In diagram (figure 25), the width of pit's mouth at BB' should be a little more than two feet, narrowing to two feet a little higher up.

More here ...

http://www.digital.library.upenn.edu/women/buffalo/garden/garden-VII.html


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Strange you should put this up. I was thinking about this yesterday. I remember reading about this years ago and remembered a picture, an illustration of the pit. I really think this would work for us in our general location. 
So...Are you thinking about trying it?


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have a copy of Holling C. Holling's Book of Indians, which was one of my favorite books as a child. I think I remember seeing an illustration of a similar cache. I think I should go downstairs and locate my book.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

JustCliff said:


> Strange you should put this up. I was thinking about this yesterday. I remember reading about this years ago and remembered a picture, an illustration of the pit. I really think this would work for us in our general location.
> So...Are you thinking about trying it?


That is one of my problems (lol)... I read something and got to give it a try.

ksmama10, find that book yet.


----------

